# milk withdrawl time for safeguard?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I rarely worm when the goats are milking so I havent needed this. But vet suggested it due to some coughing


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never been able to find a withdrawl time on the internet, but when I used it I took the milk away for 5 days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/go ... eJan05.pdf

For Febendazole( Safeguard) it is reccomended to dump 4 days. The link above is AWESOME.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

4 days? but Ivermectin you said was 3 days :question:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The 4 days for ivermectin is also from Fiasco Farm site...I don't do the "reccommended" milk withdrawal for ivermectin I do 3 days and feel safe because it is also a drug used for humans that have parasites :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok then I think I will do 3 days for safeguard too - as both are safe --- haha i have eaten safeguard before


----------

